# Charlie Sheen "Winning" Song



## Skystrider (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg

Lyrics:

 LYRICS:

I'm on a drug called Charlie Sheen
It's not available, if you try it once you will die
Your face will melt off
And your children will weep over your exploded body, over your exploded body

You love to party
What's not to love?
The run I was on made Jagger and Richards look like
Droopy eyed armless children
That's how I party
That's how I party

I was bangin 7 gram rocks, that's how I roll - winning
I have one gear: GO - epic winning
Are you bipolar?
I'm bi-winning
Win here, win there, win win everywhere

----- inspirational bridge -----

I'm a total frickin rock star from mars - winning
C'mon bro, I got tiger blood - winning
You borrow my brain and you're like DUDE, can't handle it
Win here, win there, win win everywhere

I've got a list -- help me sort this
From the epic win to the desperately winless

Chicken nuggets - WINNING
Bubblegum - WINNING
Pretending to text to avoid someone - EPIC WINNING
Slow dancing - WINNING
Slow pantsing - WINNING
Breakin the rules of the Geneva conventions - WEAK

Adonis blood - WINNING
Violent love - WINNING
Givin needy women caresses and hugs - EPIC WINNING
Childbirth - WINNING
Colin Firth -WINNING 
Tinky Winky's purse.........duh, WINNING, WINNING

 Chorus


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't understand what people find appealing about Charlie Sheen. Dudes show got canned so now he's trying anything to get $$, and I guess this cocaine scandal + weird shit he says does the job


----------

